# τα έκανε πουτάνα



## sotos

Hello και γειά σας. Αυτή η έκφραση χρησιμοποιείται τώρα τελευταία και στα ελληνικά, και λογικά είναι δάνειο από τα γαλλικά. Ξέρει κανείς πώς λέγεται το γαλλικό "πρωτότυπο";


----------



## Helleno File

Poutaine (Triantafyllides)


----------



## sotos

Εντάξει, η συγκεκριμένη λέξη είναι γνωστή σε όλες τις romance γλώσσες και στα αλβανικά και αλλού. Ρωτάω πώς είναι η αντίστοιχη έκφραση στα γαλλικά, αν υποθέσουμε ότι από εκεί προέρχεται.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"τα έκανε πουτάνα" - what does it mean?

An Italian origin of the expression seems more likely than a French one (if at all): More similar pronunciation, direct etymological origin of πουτάνα.


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> "τα έκανε πουτάνα" - what does it mean?


Something like "to create a chaotic situation" but the Greek expression is slang and depending on context abusive, insulting.
τα κάνω πουτάνα - SLANG.gr


----------



## διαφορετικός

Currently I can't imagine the structure of the "original" expression (if it exists), because this impersonal use of the pronoun "τα" seems to me very typical for modern Greek language. What are similar frequently used expressions in standard (non-slang) language?


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> What are similar frequently used expressions in standard (non-slang) language?


These expressions have similar meaning (maybe they don't sound so intense), they are colloquial but non-slang:
_τα κάνω θάλασσα, τα θαλασσώνω
τα κάνω σαλάτα_


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> _τα κάνω θάλασσα, τα θαλασσώνω
> τα κάνω σαλάτα_



Continuing the "wet theme": κάνω κάτι μούσκεμα. But I'm not sure it has the indefinite τα construction. Could you comment Perseas. Thanks.


----------



## Perseas

Helleno File said:


> Continuing the "wet theme": κάνω κάτι μούσκεμα. But I'm not sure it has the indefinite τα construction. Could you comment Perseas. Thanks.


Yes, there's also "τα κάνω μούσκεμα". This one and the previous expressions also have the connotation "to fail", "to blow it".


----------



## sotos

Well,  I thought the "original" is French because i saw it in the Greek subtitles of a French documentary.  In Greek we usually say "τα έκανε μπουρ*έλο", which seems to be equivalent of the Eng. "to make something f*cked up".


----------



## διαφορετικός

sotos said:


> Greek subtitles of a French documentary


It seems that you did not understand or listen to the French voice ... (?)


----------



## sotos

διαφορετικός said:


> It seems that you did not understand or listen to the French voice ... (?)


Exactly. Actually an Algerian youth was talking, and I'm not sure if a French person would catch the 100%


----------



## Αγγελος

I don't know of a similar French expression that uses the word 'putain'. On the contrary, "f... le bordel" for 'creating chaos' is quite common, and its literal equivalent is also used in Greek. I wouldn't be too surprised if the expression τα έκανε πουτάνα was created in Greek (rather than borrowed) relatively recently.


----------

